# MMC/SD reader not working in 2.6.32-gentoo [Solved]

## Doron

Hi,

I have a Lenovo W500 with a card reader:

```

15:00.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)

15:00.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev ff)

15:00.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)

15:00.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 11)

```

So far, using the built-in kernel drivers everything worked like a charm. Today I noticed

it stopped working (I'm currently using .6.32-gentoo kernel). Relevant modules:

```

sdhci_pci               5989  0

sdhci                  14724  1 sdhci_pci

mmc_core               53050  1 sdhci

ricoh_mmc               3208  0

```

Any idea what changed ?

----------

## turudd

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Lenovo_ThinkPad_T400#MMC.2FSD.2FMS.2FxD_card_reader

Have you double checked those kernel settings?

----------

## Doron

Yep   :Sad: 

You can see they relate to:  *Quote:*   

> 2.6.28

 .

These setting worked until 2.6.32, and at this point it doesn't

work. Nothing in dmesg and messages.

----------

## mkyral

Hi,

I just discover the same problem. I'm on linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r5 now. I tried  2.6.32 but I had to switch back. The reader worked after the switch. It worked a few days ago. But today I'm not able to read the SD card  :Sad: 

It has to be some updated package that causing it. But it is not kernel, udev nor hal. These were not changes in past three weeks.

----------

## mkyral

I don't understood these messages:

```
ricoh-mmc: Controller is now re-enabled.

ricoh-mmc: Ricoh MMC Controller disabling driver

ricoh-mmc: Copyright(c) Philip Langdale

ricoh-mmc: Ricoh MMC controller found at 0000:03:01.2 [1180:0843] (rev 12)

ricoh-mmc: Controller is now disabled.

```

Why it is disabled?

----------

## mkyral

Well, maybe it was a hardware problem. I had to insert and remove the SD card several times and now it works again.

----------

## Doron

I eventually solved it by..... reboot   :Smile: 

Now it's up & running.

----------

